# Getting married in Spain



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there everyone

I was just wondering how hard it is for a British citizen and an american to get married in Spain? Is there a lot of red tape to go through? Is it possible to get married in Spain and then apply for residency straight away or do you have to be married for a certain amount of time before you can apply for residency for your non Eu partner?

Thanks all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> I was just wondering how hard it is for a British citizen and an american to get married in Spain? Is there a lot of red tape to go through? Is it possible to get married in Spain and then apply for residency straight away or do you have to be married for a certain amount of time before you can apply for residency for your non Eu partner?
> 
> Thanks all


yes there is a lot of red tape - it might be easier to marry in the UK or even on Gibraltar

however, once you are married you can immediately apply for residency for the non-EU partner


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou for your answer xabia, is it possible to be living in Spain and get married in Gibraltar?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> Thankyou for your answer xabia, is it possible to be living in Spain and get married in Gibraltar?


yes - quite a lot of British people do it


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

okay, thankyou once again


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

purpleflower said:


> okay, thankyou once again


Im not being nosey .... but is it both first marriages for you? If either of you have been divorced before then it becomes a paperwork nightmare in Spain.

As one of you is not an EU national, I'm guessing the paperwork trail could be mind bending should you get married in Spain

Gretna Green ..... that would be a good place


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Speak to the registers office in Gibraltar : 
Registrar, Marriage Registry, 
277 Main St., 
Gibraltar.
Tel +350 72289 or +350 78303


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Im not being nosey .... but is it both first marriages for you? If either of you have been divorced before then it becomes a paperwork nightmare in Spain.
> 
> As one of you is not an EU national, I'm guessing the paperwork trail could be mind bending should you get married in Spain
> 
> Gretna Green ..... that would be a good place


Hi there Stravinsky

Its not our first marriage so I guess it would be a nightmare as you said, I agree Gretna Green or Gibraltar sound a better idea, lol


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Speak to the registers office in Gibraltar :
> Registrar, Marriage Registry,
> 277 Main St.,
> Gibraltar.
> Tel +350 72289 or +350 78303


Thankyou djfwells, will follow that up


----------

